
Show HN: Get the top news about upcoming (mostly tech) products all in one place - waitfeed
http://waitfeed.com
======
waitfeed
There are so many different kinds of products that are up-and-coming and
releasing nowadays. Even if you’re using RSS reader, checking Facebook stream
20 times per day, and visiting homepages of your favorite blogs - you miss
some important news/leaks/rumors about upcoming product you're interested
in...

So, if shortly:

1\. Many upcoming and releasing products

2\. Even more online sources (some are trustworthy and some not very) who are
constantly publishing news articles about these products

3\. Each of us is interested (waiting) in some of the upcoming products but
not ALL

We thought it would make sense to build Waitfeed – a website (apps in
progress) that combines and covers each of the above-mentioned points in its
own way.

1\. News on Waitfeed is categorized for each specific upcoming product (eg.
[http://waitfeed.com/trending/news/iphone-8](http://waitfeed.com/trending/news/iphone-8))

2\. We’re fetching the latest news from various online sources, but not from
every. Online sources for crawling are handpicked to avoid any “fake news.”
For this point, we’ll rely on our community to help us by reporting any
spam/fake news. Also, we expect to get suggestions about which publishers are
trustworthy and will add them to our crawling.

3\. You can choose which products you are interested in and subscribe only to
those you care about. Then you’ll be informed about trending (or recent) news
as soon as the news appears online (yes, our crawlers are working hard 24/7
:)).

This is it. Our idea is to keep it simple and make it work, so now is the time
to get some early feedback from you folks. We’re open to any suggestions,
critiques, questions, and of course upvotes :)

~~~
vaitko
Hmm nice idea. Could be useful to keep your eye on some upcoming stuff. I see
that news are "Trending" and "Recent" \- how do you determine which news
articles are trending?

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

We want people to vote for or comment on a story because they personally find
it intellectually interesting, not because they or a friend have something to
promote.

